# Random Pichu time!



## Yarnchu (Mar 24, 2009)

Drew this in an oekaki....mainly an experiment. I was testing out a way to draw with a mouse in case I don't have access to my tablet.

Beware the uglyness!


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, the ears are too small, and the cheeks should be on the side, not next to its nose, but other than that, good job!


----------

